# Interesting morning reading: CME and EMF



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

An article in Wired.com caught my attention this AM's news feed. It is about grid resiliency, or more to the point, the lack of it. I have occasionally wondered and flagged the subject for more technical insight. My interest is this : Here Comes the Sun—to End Civilization

As best I can determine from my reading in the past a disconnected, off grid system can survive all but the worst of the worst Coronal Mass Ejection (CME). The grid systems not so much so. On the other hand, a Electro-Magnetic Field (EMF), not. So much so as they are very high intensity in a given perimeter, CAN kill everything electronic. Not just electrical but electronic and maybe people and livestock. Picture a points and condenser ignition vs a Electronic Control Module on newer rigs. The new rigs are dead. The older ones maybe not so. My old Kubota is an example... it uses electricity to start but nothing afterward. I can jump start it, maybe.

I'm not about to bury spares in a revetment faraday cage awaiting the Big one. So this is has been my question for a while. Can we survive the Big one? Read the article. Note that a CME can travel underground as well as wires. Your well pump?

In times past the ex put essential oils all over the place. She bought the sticky's for her cell phone. She did things around the house to ward off negative energy. When I added wIfI she had a tantrum. I didn't buy into that but when I was around high tension, cross country power lines that were popping and cracking, or that made the hair on my arm prickle.... I headed the other direction.

Thoughts?


----------



## VBF (Apr 15, 2017)

We see the signs. Working towards putting a wood stove in the house this summer and hopefully a hand pump on the well this fall. Those are our two biggest concerns if the grid fails or not.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

I am not a tin foil hat guy. But what you have determined to do is absolutely reasonable regardless of power complications. We have an occasional weekend neighbor with a 40' water well, I think the pump is around 25'. He had a pump jack set in the same column above his electric pump. That is what he uses for the majority of his water needs. I think he has a wonderful resource.


----------



## Max Overhead (Feb 22, 2021)

The push for all electric everything is an excellent contrary indicator that the wise should go in the opposite direction. Wood heat and water you can draw by hand will never go out of style, and may save your life. As for EMF, this is why I don't have a router, or take/make calls when in transit, or talk on the phone in any other way than by speakerphone. The manual which comes with the phone has the CYA disclaimer that keeping it close to your body is not advised, but nobody reads it. What I wonder about is the people who are sitting on giant lithium batteries as they gallivant about town. How much EMF are they exposing themselves to?


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Good article my rule of thumb is if it shuts out all radio and cell phone its probably a pretty good faraday cage. I do want to protect some things such as a computer based homestead/prep library so this is one thing at least I want to put in a faraday cage. most everything else has a old school back up in the form of wood stove, wind powered water pump etc

Normally they talk about an EMP electro magnetic pulse when discussing made made electrical destruction not EMF electro magnetic field. Still sounds like it works though I think EMF in electronics stands for electro motive force as well as electro magnetic field. .


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromotive_force


----------

